# Darlington & Tees Valley IHS 8th May - "Trip to Thailand"



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Meeting of the International Herpetological Society will take place at the Forresters Arms, Coatham Mundeville (nr Darlington - just off A1) on 8th May 2011 at 7.30. A talk from Barry Potts will take place about his herping trip to Thailand. I chatted with him about this trip, sounds like the talk will be a good one!

Social evening and Raffle talking place too. All welcome from beginner to advanced - the pub is very welcoming and serves good ale!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Barry's talk went down very well at TAWRA meeting, well recommended.

My and the other half will have to come to one of your meetings when we get the time.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tazzyasb said:


> Barry's talk went down very well at TAWRA meeting, well recommended.
> 
> My and the other half will have to come to one of your meetings when we get the time.


Did I not tell you? I've pencilled you in for the next meet. A talk entitled "Sleep enticement - Genetics in colour morph production". :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

v-max said:


> Did I not tell you? I've pencilled you in for the next meet. A talk entitled "Sleep enticement - Genetics in colour morph production". :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Rofl, that is not a problem at all Kev, just give me a shout next time your having trouble sleeping


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tazzyasb said:


> Rofl, that is not a problem at all Kev, just give me a shout next time your having trouble sleeping


O er missus.......


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All, really looking forward to meeting you lot on the 8th. Hopefully there will be something to interest you all in my talk. If any one has any questions before hand, feel free to drop me a pm! 
See you guys soon!
Barry


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

mackem hiss said:


> Hi All, really looking forward to meeting you lot on the 8th. Hopefully there will be something to interest you all in my talk. If any one has any questions before hand, feel free to drop me a pm!
> See you guys soon!
> Barry


Hi Barry

Im really looking forward to the talk! It sounds a fantastic trip.

See you soon!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cant make that meet as I'm off to a family party, hope it goes well


----------



## mackem hiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for making me feel welcome folks, hope you all enjoyed it!


----------

